# How Did You Cope With COVID-19?



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

PaintTalk.com is a website dedicated to professional painting contractors. We discuss all things trade-related, ask questions, give advice and talk about our concerns and experiences.

PaintTalk.com is not a website designed to help you promote your business or gain free advertising. 

You are receiving this message because you have posted self promotional material in the blog, project or review section and it was removed. As a fellow member of PaintTalk.com, you do not need to sell or promote anything to the rest of our community. Please refrain from doing so in the future. Further promotional posts will be removed and jeopardize your account.


----------

